# Got back from london today



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

hi everyone, got back from london at about half 2 this afternoon, really tired and fell aslepp on sofa :lol: 

chi meet up was grrrrrreat, sorry for not chatting much but i did warn you i am pretty shy  
everyone was really nice and chis were lovely

Pepi told me to tell Kitty he has a crush on her :love4: 
charlie is tiny tiny tiny, i want him  
Romeo looked like a tiny rotty  
Tyson was a little scared at first but him and pepi seemed to hit it off after a while  
Fizzy dave was defo keeping watch  
Pepi really liked Lilo
Stitch and Milo are two crazy pups :shock: :shock: :shock: 
But they are great    
Kirby is cute  
Ivy is Very cute too  
And Jake and Ruby are defo pros at strutting their stuff    
anyone i forgot i'm sorry your dogs are great too   
i love chis

Pepi was a bit worried at frst i think but he soon started to enjoy himself. He has been alot happier since the meetup and is eating more already. im so happy  

we went to chesington world of adventure on sunday which was fun, it didnt rain so it was great.

Went into london on monday for some shopping and got pepi 3 new tops they are great, got one from harrods and 2 from top shop

here are my pics i took, sorry there are a few  

































































































































































































sorry there are so many but they are great.
*I officially start saving for my new chi puppy now*


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Those are great pics. I need to find some chi people close to me so we can have a meet up! They look like such fun!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

great pictures, it's nice to see them all together


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww those pics are great jodie awwww

sorry for being nosey but what camara do you use its brill really clear


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks, its a kodak easy share cx7330, it wasnt very expensive but it is really good and clear and easy to use


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i just noticed my hair so needs colouring he he he lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Yours OMG mine is in such a state at the moment cos I have to pay for my new pup and I havent got £80 spare to get it done  sob poor me ahhh *hides* I hate photos of me. Everyone else looks great tho thanks for coming


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

i think your hair looks great, it doesnt look obviousley coloured, if i didnt know you coloured it i would have thought it was naturally that colour


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

i think everone hates pics of themselves


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Tell me how your puppy hunt is going tho Jodie  Stitch's breeder has litters due next year but it'd be a really long drive for you and could you cope with a Stitch lol he's hyper lol.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol sarah the chi pup is sooooo much more important he he
im bouncing most my bills this month to get pandora lol 
and my hair will have to wait to he he


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well I officially have the money for him now  sooo he's all mine the beginning of December woohooo I'm just waiting for a day when everyone is free sooo I can go see my new little bundle of fluff


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah im sorted with pandora now as well b/friend is being great and paying some for my xmas prezzy yay
and im going to get her saturday im sooo excited i bet you are dying to see your lil pup
i havent seen pandora for a few weeks apparently she stil hasnt grown alot lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lol awwww she's another little mini tho  cant wait to see her at the November meetup if you bring her she looks soooo cute. Apparently my new pup is really naughty lol omg I'm gonna have 2 chi maniacs :shock:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lmao @ maniacs lol another stich in the making i dont know where he finds all his energy mind you if jacob was off his lead he prob would have gone on a loopy one lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I think he gets it from his mum she thought she was a cat and she was always zooming around so I really should have known but he just doesnt stop lol he's soooo hyper all the time. At the xmas party they can all go off the lead and run themselves out please any dogs just play with Stitch so he sleeps lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol il have my two girls with me and honey is a mad pup lol she constantly runs round wagging her tail lol


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh i can't take anymore meet up pics! i'm sooo jealous!!!!!!! great pics, everyone's chi's look amazing and so happy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

i have to save for a while before i can afford one i think, i would like a short haird this time and would love a black and tan but they are hard to get hold of arent they? 
how much is your new pup?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

also i know you cant gues the size a pup is going to be when it is a adult but i would prefer one that will be smaller than pepi, not a 'teacup' or anything just smaller than pepi cos he prefers smaller dogs  

after his high of his trip away he got atacked by a jack russtle this morning on our walk, i hate those dogs :evil: 
he is ok but a little shaken


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww poor Pepe I hope he's ok  I know one of the dogs they're breeding is a longcoat black and tan I'll give them a ring later make sure they're still breeding and PM you the details, They are £800 but the litters aren't due till next year.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

aww poor pepi ,
not all jack russels are like that though my patch is brill she loves other dogs you do get some that are a lil loopy lol
hope he is ok


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

he is ok, he is still really tired, he is snoozing on the sofa  
those pups sound good if they are having them but i would prefer a short coat this time.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

have you tried PMing Stef if you want a black/tan smooth? She might know some breeders


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

no i havent, thanks i will do


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

awwwwwww! cute! there all sweet! and look at lil milo!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

i have emailed these and they are a defo possibility, pups not available till 29th december but that just gives me time to save up  
what do you think? anyone had any dealings with them?
http://www.epupz.co.uk/clas/viewdetails.asp?view=24919


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

The pups in that ad look cute but I don't trust that site which it will not let me type the name!! Stef told Abby about the breeder she got Romeo from and that's where Abby got Charlie so Stef would be the one to ask.

Ivy loved your little brother Jodie!!  Oh, and I loved it that Pepi had such a waggly tail. He's lovely!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

i know jordon loved ivy too, he was playing with her for ages with a piece of grass :lol: :lol: :lol: 
she is so cute


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

ooo i need thoes details then cos charlie and romeo are soooooooo cute


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad you are home safe & sound Jodie , nice to have meet you  
Fizzy looks really cool in his t-shirt we got from you 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

thats great, you will have to show me a pic so i can put it on my website


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

are you getting any new stock yet jodie


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

not sure 100% what im doing yet, were not doing the pet shop any more cos mum decided she didnt want to risk it  

so am thinking of totaly revamping my website, new name new stock and everything, call it hunny b's pet boutique, and get stock from places like petcrazze and more designer stuff what do you all think.
the new website is under construction and i think i am going to have a big sale on all my old stock something like maybe 25% off or something

im feeling quite ill today, think im getting the flue which is a bad thing, i was supposed to book myself in for the flu jab as cos i have ulcerative colitis it means my imune system is low.  
ive got acheing legs and a saw throught and keep sneezing so i think it is defo got me. 
ive got myself a hot drink of ribena some soothers, pepi and the pc and im in for the night
also made a toad in the hole for later mmmmmmmmmmm should be nice


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww *hugs* hope you feel better soon Jodie


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks, decided am defo doing a sale will update website soon and post it in bargains


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

woooo hoooo sale im sooo excited yay


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Sale?! I'll be there!!!!! Shopping is my hobby!


----------



## simplysweet8806 (Sep 7, 2005)

JillyBean15 said:


> Those are great pics. I need to find some chi people close to me so we can have a meet up! They look like such fun!



HEY! I live in Ohio too! LOL You're the first person I've seen that lives here too. Even in the meetup forum there were only 3 replies in the Ohio post. I think I was the last one the last time I checked!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

ok sale starts now


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> The pups in that ad look cute but I don't trust that site which it will not let me type the name!! Stef told Abby about the breeder she got Romeo from and that's where Abby got Charlie so Stef would be the one to ask.
> 
> Ivy loved your little brother Jodie!!  Oh, and I loved it that Pepi had such a waggly tail. He's lovely!


lol no abby never got charlie from my breeder, though i gave her someones info??? :? cant remember whos though lol ermmmm i could give email addresses i know- but i stopped looking for my black and tan in july (i know seems like yesterday) so im not sure on any available. Ive had 4 people contact me this week asking if i knew of any  black and tan and about 15 since i found romeo  lol I inspired people  so im told  awww i lurrve it! But yeh Jodie i dont know many available but will get email addys from my old email account and hopefully you'll find a good reputable breeder there. As I said i know a few mentioned that they would be having litters later on in the year (NOW!) when i was looking so fingers crossed!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

get well pepi :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

yea thanks, hopefully i can find one


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

hes ok now, he did zoomies earlier which he hasnt done for years :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Jodie!!! They are great!! (Although I look a state! I hate pics of myself!) At least ALL the chi's look G-R-E-A-T!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> JJ Ivy's mum! said:
> 
> 
> > The pups in that ad look cute but I don't trust that site which it will not let me type the name!! Stef told Abby about the breeder she got Romeo from and that's where Abby got Charlie so Stef would be the one to ask.
> ...


Whoops!!!! Sorry Stef. I totally misunderstood !!!!!!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

OOOOO im going to be really nosey now! but on the first pic who are the people I kno sara but no one else!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

It's Jodie in the foreground with her back to the camera, Angela on the floor, Helen standing blue top and Lucy just behind I think I got that right


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

all the chi's look really cute! 
nemochi - how old is stitch???

XxXxXxXxX


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

He's 19 weeks this sunday  and asleep on my lap hmmm how odd he's not actually a moving blur today lol


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Great pics Jodie :wink: 

Tyson thinks you and pepi are great  :wave:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

they are so gorgeous all of them


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

SO Many Cute LiL CHihuahuas !!!


----------

